# Rauchende Freunde zum weniger rauchen bewegen?



## heinzelmännchen (13. September 2011)

Hallo!

Ich öffne dieses Thema, da ich Vorschläge suche für mein Problem.

Und zwar treffe ich mich oft mit paar Kumpels um DSA in gemütlicher Pen&Paper-Runde zu zocken.


Leider sind 3 von 5 Leuten Raucher und die Raucherpausen unterbrechen den Spielfluss der Abenteuer erheblich.


Da ich und mein rauchfreier Kumpel vehement gegen das Rauchen innerhalb der Wohnung sind, haben wir uns bisher auf eine
Raucherpause pro Stunde geeinigt.
Doch diese Frequenz ist etwas hoch, sodass das Spiel unter den dauernden Pausen leidet.


Nun suche ich nach Tipps und Vorschlägen, um den Spielfluss wieder flüssiger werden zu lassen.

Gibt es Möglichkeiten, wie man die Raucher dazu bringen könnte, weniger zu rauchen oder gibt es andere Gruppen,
die eine Lösung dafür haben?

Bin für alle Vorschläge offen 




PS: Draußen zocken ist etwas schlecht, da wir keine überdachte Terasse etc haben und das Spielmaterial zu umfangreich ist,
um es auf einem kleinen Gartentisch unterzubringen.


----------



## Terrascream (13. September 2011)

Nya probier ihnen zu erklären das es wirklich nervt


----------



## Manowar (13. September 2011)

Frag sie einfach, ob sie weniger rauchen könnten?  

Spielt einfach bei einem Raucher, wo sie nicht aufstehen müssen.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. September 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Spielt einfach bei einem Raucher, wo sie nicht aufstehen müssen.



Das Ding is, wenn 3 Leute in einem Raum rauchen, dann ist dieser nach ner halben Stunde dermaßen verpestet, dass man

dort dann nicht mehr allzu lange spielen kann.....

WIr spielen ja bei einem Raucher, nur bei der Menge, die sie rauchen, hilft noch net mal lüften =(



Und allgemein nachzufragen, ob sie weniger rauchen, hat bisher nicht viel gebracht, die Schmacht wird dann einfach zu groß.
Vllt gibts paar Tricks, wie man Raucher überlisten kann? XD


----------



## tear_jerker (13. September 2011)

eine packung kaugummis auf den tisch stellen. wichtig ist das raucher sich ablenken und ihre orale fixierung mit dem kaugummi umgehen. es ist zummindest ein versuch wert. bleibt nur die frage ob dir das gekaue nicht auch irgendwann auf die nerven geht^^


----------



## Saalia (13. September 2011)

elektronische zigaretten, stinken nicht, und befriedigen das verlangen... zumindest in der werbung


----------



## Saji (13. September 2011)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Vllt gibts paar Tricks, wie man Raucher überlisten kann? XD



Solange der Raucher nicht von sich aus mit dem Rauchen aufhört: nein.

Bin selber Raucher und weiß, dass es da keine Tricks und Kniffe gibt. Solange es in meinem Hirn nicht "klick" macht, rauche ich im gewohnten Maße weiter. Das weniger Rauchen klappt meist auch nur einen Tag, danach holt man sich wieder die üblichen Rationen.

Du könntest höchstens drohen die Pen&Paper-Abende zu canceln, sollten sie sich nicht auf weniger oder gar keine Zigaretten einlassen. Die Chancen stehen dann 50-50. Entweder sind sie dann sauer und reden nie wieder mit dir, oder sie sehen es ein. Achja, versucht nicht das auszuwürfeln, da hat ohnehin der Teufel seine Finger im Spiel. *g*


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2011)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Vllt gibts paar Tricks, wie man Raucher überlisten kann? XD



Ob sie aufhören wollen oder nicht, müssen sie für sich entscheiden. Auf Zwang funktioniert das so ziemlich bei keinem. "Dann sollen die halt einfach aufhören" kann übrigens nur von Nichtrauchern*z*s kommen, die nie selbst dem Mist verfallen sind oder nie richtig aktiv gequarzt haben :-P.


Am besten appelliert man an die Vernunft, um die gesellige Runde beisammen zu halten, aber sie gehen ja als Kompromiss schon zu Pausen nach Draußen. Bei den Rauchern wird die Konzentration beim Spielen irgendwann auch nachlassen, sollten die Pausen länger werden oder ganz ausfallen. Dann macht das Spiel denen und damit der restlichen Runde auch keinen Spaß mehr. Also Zwischenweg finden oder aktuell so beibehalten, bis sie selbst irgendwann, aus was für Gründen auch immer, aufhören wollen.

Btw. ich hab vor etwas über 300 Tagen aufgehört, was aber ohne eine relativ harte Grippe zum entwöhnen von allein nie funktioniert hätte. Selbst die steigenden Preise haben in der aktiven Zeit nicht abgeschreckt und auch jetzt fällt es bei Gewohnheitshandlungen (Kaffee, Wartezeiten, nach Mahlzeiten) manchmal noch schwer. Bei manchen funktioniert es übrigens, als Zusatzmotivation das Geld und die Anzahl der Zigaretten vor Augen zu halten, die in einer bestimmten Zeit X gespart oder vernichtet worden wären. Mal als Beispiel, 9 Monate bei ~20 Zigaretten am Tag, ausgehend von 6€/Schachtel sind das ~6.000 Lungenvergifter und ~1.800 €.


----------



## Konov (13. September 2011)

Bezahl deinen Kumpels ne Therapie zum Abgewöhnen. 

Kleiner Spass... finde die Idee mit den Kaugummis eigentlich sehr sinnvoll. Obs wirklich funzt, muss man halt testen.
Andere Möglichkeit wäre was zu Knabbern aufn Tisch stellen.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. September 2011)

Hm, dann werde ich einfach hoffen, dass man die Zeit evtl etwas weiter ausdehnen kann...^^


Mit Vernunft komm ich bei denen nicht weiter. Alle wissen, dass es schädlich ist, aber es kümmert sie nicht.



Vielleicht zwinge ich sie dazu, vor der eigentlichen Spiel-Session in unserer OffTopic-Phase einfach bis zum Umfallen zu rauchen 




Danke für die Antworten bisher 



@ Konov: das mit dem Knabberzeug is eigentlich ne gute Idee. Ich probiers einfach mal aus.


----------



## shadow24 (13. September 2011)

also wenn das starke raucher sind hast du kaum eine chance,denn bei jeder pause die ihr in eurer fantasy macht um proviant oder ähnliches aufzunehmen oder nach einem spannungsabfall in der geschichte tritt automatisch die sucht nach ner kippe in kraft...

wir hatten bei unserer 5er gruppe zum glück nur ein raucher und der konnte sich gut zurückhalten...wir hatten aber auch wirklich spannende abende bei kerzenlicht im ausgebauten keller.nur wenn wirklich mal die luft raus war nach 2-3 std fantasyrollenspiel haben alle ne pause gewollt...

ich würde auch mit knabberzeug und kaugummi versuchen die raucherpausen ein bissel herauszuzögern...


----------



## Davatar (13. September 2011)

Setz ihnen ne Flasche Vodka hin und jedes Mal, wenn sie nach ner Zigarette verlangen, haun sie sich nen Shot weg  Könnte allerdings die Nebenwirkung haben, dass sie irgendwann nicht mehr in der Lage sind, weiterzuspielen


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. September 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Setz ihnen ne Flasche Vodka hin und jedes Mal, wenn sie nach ner Zigarette verlangen, haun sie sich nen Shot weg  Könnte allerdings die Nebenwirkung haben, dass sie irgendwann nicht mehr in der Lage sind, weiterzuspielen





Schlechte Idee  Einer unserer Raucher nimmt Medikamente die in Verbindung mit Alkohol zum Exitus führen.


Aber das bringt mich auf die Idee, dass ich immer einen trinke, wenn sie rauchen, dann kann ich irgendwann net mehr spielen. Ein gutes Druckmittel


----------



## Lakor (13. September 2011)

Ich kann mich da als Raucher auch nur den restlichen Meinungen anschließen. Mit Kaugummi und Knabberzeug wirst du es vielleicht um 20 Minuten nach hinten zögern können, aber eine dauerhafte Lösung wirds nicht sein.

Du allein kannst sie nicht zum weniger rauchen überreden. Das ganze muss intrinsisch kommen, sei es bewusst oder unbewusst, aber durch äußere Einflüsse wirst du kaum regulieren können wieviel sie rauchen.^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. September 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> I Mit Kaugummi und Knabberzeug wirst du es vielleicht um 20 Minuten nach hinten zögern können, aber eine dauerhafte Lösung wirds nicht sein.




20 Minuten wäre auf jeden Fall schon mal ein Anfang ^^

Wenn ich sie überreden kann, die Pausen nach 1,5 Std zu machen und ich dann noch 20 Minuten rausschlagen kann, dann würde mir das schon reichen.

Ich teste es einfach mal am Freitag aus.


----------



## Manowar (13. September 2011)

Wenn ihr das so nach "Stopuhr" macht, dann werden sie eh immer dann gehen.
Lass mich raten..sie schauen nonstop auf die Uhr und gehen dann sofort?

Wenn ich nur nen gewisses Zeitfenster habe, dann MUSS ich da rauchen gehen.
Wenn kein "Zeitdruck" herrscht, rauche ich weniger.


----------



## Feuerkatze (13. September 2011)

Also 90 Minuten sollten sie schon ohne Kippe aushalten können. Das haben sogar die rauchenden Studenten geschafft, wenn die Vorlesung nicht völlig langweilig war. Und im Kino sitzt man ja auch mal 90-120 Minuten rauchfrei. 

Was machen die nur auf den Langstreckenflügen?




Mir hat damals das ausrechnen, wie viel Geld man da in die Luft pustet gleich mal die Lust verdorben es überhaupt anzufangen. Die Nachbarin mit Sauerstoffgerät und Kippe in der Hand hat dann das übrige getan. So wollte ich dann doch nicht enden. 

Aber leider ist das halt ne persönliche Entscheidung. Wenn man lieber einen Urlaub in die Luft pustet als ihn wo auch immer man mal hinwil zu verbringen dann ist das halt PP oder so.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. September 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das so nach "Stopuhr" macht, dann werden sie eh immer dann gehen.
> Lass mich raten..sie schauen nonstop auf die Uhr und gehen dann sofort?
> 
> Wenn ich nur nen gewisses Zeitfenster habe, dann MUSS ich da rauchen gehen.
> Wenn kein "Zeitdruck" herrscht, rauche ich weniger.





Nunja, der eine geht momentan rauchen wann er will, der andere geht genau nach einer Stunde und der Dritte

könnte permanent rauchen, aber er hält sich auch an die Stundenregel, wobei er am längsten braucht beim Rauchen.

Das Ding is, dass sie wieder nach einer Stunde, gesehen vom Pausenanfang rauchen gehen und dann fürs Spielen 
gar keine Stunde mehr bleibt, sondern weniger, bedingt dadurch, dass in den Pausen wieder OffTopic aufkommt.


----------



## Konov (13. September 2011)

Das mit der Therapie war übrigens vllt. gar kein sooo schlechter Vorschlag, müsste man sich mal erkundigen, ob die KK sowas bezahlt.

Suchtkranke sollten das generell immer in Erwägung ziehen. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (13. September 2011)

Ich find ne 5-Minuten-Pause pro Stunde völlig in Ordnung. In der Zeit kann man aufs Klo, sich was zu Trinken holen oder sonstwas tun, wenn man halt unbedingt was zu tun haben möchte. Oder man geht mit nach draußen und unterhält sich mit den Rauchern. Oder man nimmt n Buch und liest die fünf Minuten. Oder man macht sich nen Kaffee oder Tee. Oder man holt sich was zu knabbern. Oder man macht sich n Brot, wenn man Hunger hat. Oder man daddelt n bisschen Tetris am alten Gameboy. Oder man surft auf seinem Smartphone, falls vorhanden, zu Youtube und zieht sich ein lustiges Kätzchenvideo rein. Oder man kauft sich ne Gitarre und nimmt sich pro Spieleabend einen Akkord zum lernen vor - und übt diesen kontinuierlich in jeder Raucherpause.

Waren das genug Möglichkeiten? Sich pro Stunde fünf Minuten zu zweit beschäftigen kann doch nicht so schwer sein. Natürlich unterbricht es den Spielfluss - aber *du oder dein nichtrauchender Freund* werden die anderen 3 nicht vom Rauchen abhalten. Wer rauchen will, tut das auch, wie ZAM schon treffend auf den Punkt gebracht hat.

Und wenn's euch über alle Maßen stört, bleibt euch vermutlich nichts Anderes übrig, als euch eine andere Pen&Paper-Gruppe zu suchen.

btw: Ich persönlich kann es allerdings auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, dass man unbedingt alle Stunde eine rauchen gehen muss, wenn man wirklich was zu tun hat. Ich rauch selbst genug und hab letztes Mal, als ich bei meiner besten Freundin war, ne 3-einhalb-stündige Runde Monopoly gespielt, ohne auch nur einmal den Raum wegen einer Zigarette zu verlassen. Dafür hat's grad viel zu viel Spaß gemacht. Und jetzt könnt ihr mir alle vorhalten, wie grauenvoll schmerzhaft ich mal an Lungenkrebs sterben werde oder wie viel Geld ich jedes Jahr für Zigaretten ausgebe - es interessiert mich nicht. Für mich selbst seh ich keinen Grund, aufzuhören. Falls da jedoch ein/e Nichtraucher/in in mein Leben treten sollte (  ), dann überleg ich mir das nochmal


----------



## Konov (13. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und jetzt könnt ihr mir alle vorhalten, wie grauenvoll schmerzhaft ich mal an Lungenkrebs sterben werde oder wie viel Geld ich jedes Jahr für Zigaretten ausgebe - es interessiert mich nicht. Für mich selbst seh ich keinen Grund, aufzuhören.



Und das von einem Sani ^^


----------



## schneemaus (13. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und das von einem Sani ^^



Grade drum. Deswegen braucht mir das auch keiner vorhalten - ich hab schon genug Raucherlungen (bislang nur auf Bildern, trotzdem) und genug Lungenkrebspatienten gesehen. Und trotzdem rauch ich noch. Da wird mich ein Forenbeitrag sicherlich nicht bekehren


----------



## tear_jerker (13. September 2011)

so lang sie nicht neben dem sauerstoffflashen raucht seh ich da kein problem


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. September 2011)

Es geht mir ja nicht darum, dass ich mich in den Pausen nicht beschäftigen könnte, nur wir kommen im unseren Abenteuer nicht vorwärts.


Das letzte Mal haben wir ca 5 Stunden gespielt und das Gespielte hätten wir auch in einer Stunde abhandeln können, da das Spiel 
einfach zu oft unterbrochen wurde, da unsere Raucherpausen weit länger als 5 Minuten dauern^^


Ich hoffe einfach, dass sie Verständnis zeigen.


Als wir früher zu dritt waren und ein Raucher damals noch Nichtraucher war, konnte sich der Dritte im Bunde auch mit dem Rauchen mäßigen,
nur seitdem es mehr Raucher gibt als Nichtraucher passiert das net mehr.


----------



## Magogan (13. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Falls da jedoch *ein/e Nichtraucher/in* in mein Leben treten sollte (  ), dann überleg ich mir das nochmal


Muss man jetzt immer die männliche und weibliche Form nennen? 

Zurück zum Thema: Ich bin starker Nichtraucher, pro Jahr verbrauche ich ca. 0 Zigaretten (+/- 0). Leider kann ich dir da auch nicht weiterhelfen, wenn sie es nicht selber einsehen, hilft da nicht viel^^


----------



## Konov (13. September 2011)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Es geht mir ja nicht darum, dass ich mich in den Pausen nicht beschäftigen könnte, nur wir kommen im unseren Abenteuer nicht vorwärts.
> 
> 
> Das letzte Mal haben wir ca 5 Stunden gespielt und das Gespielte hätten wir auch in einer Stunde abhandeln können, da das Spiel
> ...



Hmm man könnte das auch so sehen, dass ihr länger Spass am Spiel habt, weil ihr länger braucht... ^^

Das ist wie Leveln in WoW... ein Neuling hat mehr davon, weil er u.U. länger braucht und sich alles genau anschaut.


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2011)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Schlechte Idee  Einer unserer Raucher nimmt Medikamente die in Verbindung mit Alkohol zum Exitus führen.



Unter anderen auch eine dumme Idee, eine Abhängigkeit mit einem anderen potentiellen Suchtmittel zu ersetzen.


----------



## skyline930 (13. September 2011)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Das letzte Mal haben wir ca 5 Stunden gespielt und das Gespielte hätten wir auch in einer Stunde abhandeln können, da das Spiel
> einfach zu oft unterbrochen wurde, da unsere Raucherpausen weit länger als 5 Minuten dauern^^



Naja, wenn den Rauchern das Spiel Spaß macht, dann solltest du einfach sagen das es den Spielfluss stört - ihnen selbst ist das bestimmt auch schon aufgefallen. Und ein paar Stunden sollte man ja wohl ohne Kippe aushalten, außer man ist seit 25 Jahren Kettenraucher und verpafft 3 Packungen am Tag.


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Also 90 Minuten sollten sie schon ohne Kippe aushalten können. Das haben sogar die rauchenden Studenten geschafft, wenn die Vorlesung nicht völlig langweilig war. Und im Kino sitzt man ja auch mal 90-120 Minuten rauchfrei.
> 
> Was machen die nur auf den Langstreckenflügen?



Wie ich schon schrieb, die Reize, die dazu führen "Lust" auf den Mist zu haben, können militante Nichtraucher nicht nachvollziehen. ^^


----------



## shadow24 (13. September 2011)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Das letzte Mal haben wir ca 5 Stunden gespielt und das Gespielte hätten wir auch in einer Stunde abhandeln können, da das Spiel
> einfach zu oft unterbrochen wurde, da unsere Raucherpausen weit länger als 5 Minuten dauern^^




ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten,aber kann das sein das eure abenteuer... ich sag es mal schlicht...ein klein bissel zu langweilig waren???
also wenn wir gespielt haben,dann kam gar keiner auf die idee auf toilette zu gehen,etwas zu essen oder gar rauchen zu gehen...wenn wir gerade ein monster bekämpften dann fällt doch den leuten als letztes ein eine rauchen zu gehen,oder sie sind nicht so intensiv dabei wie es vlt förderlich wäre...

also wir waren auch nicht solche nerds die in fantasyrollenspiele aufgegangen sind,aber teilweise war das sehr spannend und wir waren dann auch locker 2 std gefesselt von der story bis wir uns wieder "irdischen" dingen zuwandten

wir haben noch das "Schwarze Auge" gespielt...ist schon viele jahre her,da gabs auch noch kein pc mit rollenspielen..da MUSSTE man noch eigene fantasy entwickeln,vielleicht lag es auch ein bischen daran...


----------



## schneemaus (13. September 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Muss man jetzt immer die männliche und weibliche Form nennen?



Nö. Hat allerdings schon seinen Sinn, wieso ich das so geschrieben hab 

BTT: Vielleicht hilft es auch einfach, euch drauf zu einigen, dass die Raucherpausen maximal 10 Minuten dauern und sich danach aufs Spiel konzentriert wird. Dann sollte man natürlich nicht in den Pausen die großen philosophischen oder politischen Themen anschlagen, sondern einfach kurz drüber reden, wie es heute in der Schule/im Job/in der Uni oder sonstwo war. Smalltalk eben 

Und wie shadow24 auch gesagt hat, kann ich es als Raucherin auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, dass die Schmacht einen von einer wirklich fesselnden Aktivität losreißen kann. Im Normalfall denkt man da gar nicht mehr an die Zigarette (ich schließe einfach mal von mir und Erlebnissen mit rauchenden Freunden auf andere), sondern beschäftigt sich komplett mit der Aktivität, sodass die Zeit vergeht und man gar nicht ans Suchteln kommt.


Und was das "was machen die auf Langstreckenflügen" angeht: Meine Eltern und ich sind vor vier Jahren (ja, da hab ich schon geraucht, ich böses Ding) in die USA geflogen. Ca. 10 Stunden rauchfrei, wenn man mal am Gate ist, dann im Flugzeug und das Abholen vom Gepäck mit einberechnet, wo man halt einfach nicht rauchen kann. Mir hat es nix ausgemacht, auf die Zigaretten zu verzichten, weil ich mir genug Beschäftigung mitgenommen hab. N Buch, meinen DS, der Film auf dem Hinflug war auch nicht schlecht. Und zwischendurch hab ich auch einfach meinen MP3-Player angeschmissen und aus dem Fenster geguckt. Auch meine Eltern waren total gechillt und die rauchen schon ein paar Jahre länger als ich. Selbst in New York am Flughafen hatten wir's nicht eilig, rauszukommen, sondern sind ganz locker rausgelatscht. Und wie ZAM schon geschrieben hat: Die Impulse sind für einen Niemals-Nichtraucher schwer bis gar nicht nachvollziehbar. Ähnlich wie beim Nägelkauen - wer das noch nie gemacht hat, versteht auch nicht, wieso Person X das an bestimmten Tagen gar nicht macht, an anderen wieder so stark, dass die Fingerkuppen fast bluten.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. September 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten,aber kann das sein das eure abenteuer... ich sag es mal schlicht...ein klein bissel zu langweilig waren???
> also wenn wir gespielt haben,dann kam gar keiner auf die idee auf toilette zu gehen,etwas zu essen oder gar rauchen zu gehen...




nun, eigentlich sind unsere Abenteuer spannend, und eigentlich sind auch alle dabei etc.

Aber trotzdem schaffen sie es, an ihre Pausen zu denken und eine rauchen zu gehn 

Obwohl Du auch recht hast, wenn die spannenden Phasen beginnen und die Abenteuer-Einleitung vorüber ist, dann wird manchmal auch seltener geraucht.
Der Rekord liegt glaube ich bei 4 Std im Kampf gegen 2 sich paarenden Seeschlangen auf hoher See 




Ich probiere einfach mal paar Sachen am Freitag aus.


----------



## Makanko (13. September 2011)

Empfehle denen mal elektronische Zigaretten für solche Abende. Kann man gepflegt auch im Haus rauchen. Schmecken ganz gut und stillen den Nikotinhunger. Weil die halt Nikotinhaltig sind.
Also mich haben die Dinger überzeugt. Gerade für lange Flüge super :>


----------



## win3ermute (13. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Unter anderen auch eine dumme Idee, eine Abhängigkeit mit einem anderen potentiellen Suchtmittel zu ersetzen.



Irgendwann raucht man halt nur noch mit Kaugummi im Mund und Wodka-Nachspülung. Man gewöhnt sich an alles  !


----------



## Lakor (13. September 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das so nach "Stopuhr" macht, dann werden sie eh immer dann gehen.
> Lass mich raten..sie schauen nonstop auf die Uhr und gehen dann sofort?
> 
> Wenn ich nur nen gewisses Zeitfenster habe, dann MUSS ich da rauchen gehen.
> Wenn kein "Zeitdruck" herrscht, rauche ich weniger.



^This. Wenn sie wissen dass sie jetzt die letze Chance haben und dann erst wieder in einer Stunde, dann gehen sie natürlich auch. Wenn dann sollte man es locker halten und sie am besten nicht dran erinnern.




heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> nun, eigentlich sind unsere Abenteuer spannend, und eigentlich sind auch alle dabei etc.
> 
> Aber trotzdem schaffen sie es, an ihre Pausen zu denken und eine rauchen zu gehn
> 
> ...



Das ist es nämlich. Wenn etwas wirklich spannend ist, dann denkt man nicht ans rauchen, ich sprech da aus eigener Erfahrung. Das kann alles mögliche sein, je nach dem, was einen grade fesselt. Ein wirklich gutes Spiel, ein Film, ein Buch, die erste Nacht mit der Nichtraucher Freundin xD, was weiß ich, aber vieles hält einen dann locker vom Rauchen ab.




win3ermute schrieb:


> Irgendwann raucht man halt nur noch mit Kaugummi im Mund und Wodka-Nachspülung. Man gewöhnt sich an alles !



Alkohol ist bei mir sowieso nichts wodurch ich weniger Rauche. Wenn ich trinke, rauche ich automatisch mehr. Grade weil man meist in einer Kneipe trinkt wo man auch rauchen kann und es da auch sehr viel öfter tut. Die Raucher unter uns werden es wahrscheinlich nachvollziehen können, aber wenn ich in einer Kneipe sitze und mit Freunden trinke und quatsche, dann ist spätestens alle 20 Minuten die nächste Zigarette an. Und da Alkohol dann wieder einen Teil dieser Situation hervorruft kann ich zumindest Schmacht nicht mit Alkohl bekämpfen


----------



## Manoroth (14. September 2011)

mein vorschlag: stellt ne shisha auf den tisch (da ihr ja in ner raucher wohnung seid wen ich das richtig verstanden habe) da der rauch von der wesentlich angenehmer riecht (finde ich zumindest^^) und sie so ihre sucht befriedigen können wärend dem spielen^^

is nur mal n vorschlag ev lässt sich so n kompromiss schliessen


----------



## Gazeran (14. September 2011)

Ich kenn das Problem was du beschreibst, ich bin selbst strikter Nichtraucher (gut ich bin 16... Habe aber noch nie geraucht und habe es auch nicht vor!), denn ich weis einfach was passieren kann. Wurd in dem thread auch öfters geschrieben 

Ich führe des öfteren eine Diskussion mit ihnen was sie denn davon haben, usw.
Als Antwort kommt dann meist: Weils Cool ist.
Dann kommt die Gegenfrage: Wieso?
Sie finden keine Antwort... Aber wie gesagt ich bin 16 und meine Freunde 17-18.
Dann halte ich ihnen die folgen vor die sie davon haben und dann hab ich erstmal 2 - 3 Tage meine Ruhe 
Bei ihnen ist es aber so (wie oben erwähnt), dass sie das nur aus "Coolheit" machen und nicht wirklich aus sucht.

Naja mein Senf


----------



## shadow24 (14. September 2011)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Der Rekord liegt glaube ich bei 4 Std im Kampf gegen 2 sich paarenden Seeschlangen auf hoher See




haha,ja geil,dann schmeckt die zigarette auch erst wieder so richtig nach so einem kampf
wir haben mal fast 12 std lang mit wirklich kurzen unterbrechungen ein abenteuer durchgespielt.das war so dermassen spannend und alle waren super dabei.zwischendurch noch echt lustige einlagen das man fast vom stuhl gerutscht ist...das sind dann die eindrücke die man ein leben lang behält.wenn ich an die alten fantasy-rollenspiel-zeiten zurückdenke fallen mir solche abende als erstes ein udn ich muss immer noch schmunzeln über einige szenen...


----------



## Potpotom (14. September 2011)

5 Minuten pro Stunde unterbrechen den Spielfluss erheblich?

Ganz im Ernst... finde ich vollkommen in Ordnung. Ich bin selbst Raucher und ich muss gestehen, ich wäre arg angepisst wenn man mich nun auch noch anmault ich solle wegen einem Spiel doch bitte weniger rauchen - ich mein, die gehen aufgrund von euch beiden Nichtrauchern raus, also das ist schon ein guter Zug (den ich auch tun würde) finde ich.

***

Und immer dieses Gequatsche... ja, wir Raucher wissen auch was passieren kann, und? Cool finde ich ja die Raucher da von Gazeran, die rauchen nur aus Coolness. xD

Zum einen isses weder cool und zum anderen ne völlig falsche Selbsteinschâtzung derer.


----------



## Konov (14. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Und immer dieses Gequatsche... ja, wir Raucher wissen auch was passieren kann, und?



Na ob man das Risiko eingeht, muss jeder selbst wissen...

Für manche ist Gesundheit sehr wichtig, für andere weniger. Oft hängt es auch damit zusammen, ob man selbst schonmal ernsthaft krank gewesen ist... manchmal kann einen das aufrütteln, seine Umwelt mal auszublenden und nur an die eigene Gesundheit zu denken. Manche qualmen trotzdem weiter... eigentlich tragisch!


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wieso wird mein Kommentar einfach gelöscht?



Weil ich Pro-Propaganda nicht drin lasse. Fakt. Gewöhn dich dran.


----------



## Bloodletting (14. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weil ich Pro-Propaganda nicht drin lasse. Fakt. Gewöhn dich dran.



Pro-Propaganda, bitte was????

Die persönlich gelenkte Zensur auf Buffed wird echt immer schlimmer.


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Pro-Propaganda, bitte was????
> 
> Die persönlich gelenkte Zensur auf Buffed wird echt immer schlimmer.



Das wir nicht zulassen, dass hier für das Rauchen geworben wird ist Zensur?


----------



## Potpotom (14. September 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Pro-Propaganda, bitte was????
> 
> Die persönlich gelenkte Zensur auf Buffed wird echt immer schlimmer.


Und nachher, zum Massenselbstmord aufrufen?

Also tut mir leid, aber der "Tipp", fangt an zu rauchen, ist mehr als fragwürdig und hat hier absolut nichts zu suchen - auch wenn er nicht Ernst gemeint ist. Persönlich gelenkt ist an der "Zensur" sicher nichts.


----------



## Bloodletting (14. September 2011)

Und wie das Zensur aus persönlicher Überzeugung ist.
Nirgends steht, dass der Aufruf zum Konsumieren von Tabak illegal ist.
Es ist lediglich moralisch verwerflich und wo fängt Moral an? Genau, bei der Persönlichkeit.


----------



## Doofkatze (14. September 2011)

Du musst sie bedrohen...mit einem Messer.

Oder wenn sie von "ich will rauchen" sprechen, irgendwas anzünden...

dann geht das



hey, was soll das, lassn sie mich los

*wird abgeführt*


----------



## Davatar (14. September 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Und wie das Zensur aus persönlicher Überzeugung ist.
> Nirgends steht, dass der Aufruf zum Konsumieren von Tabak illegal ist.
> Es ist lediglich moralisch verwerflich und wo fängt Moral an? Genau, bei der Persönlichkeit.


Falsch, in den Forenregeln steht drin, dass das Forum ab 14 Jahren ist. Da also hier 14 Jährige mitlesen können, stellt die Aussage, man solle mit dem Rauchen anfangen quasi eine Anstiftung für einen illegalen Tatbestand dar, da man mit 14 Jahren noch nicht rauchen darf


----------



## Bloodletting (14. September 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Falsch, in den Forenregeln steht drin, dass das Forum ab 14 Jahren ist. Da also hier 14 Jährige mitlesen können, stellt die Aussage, man solle mit dem Rauchen anfangen quasi eine Anstiftung für einen illegalen Tatbestand dar, da man mit 14 Jahren noch nicht rauchen darf



Hab ich mit ZAM schon besprochen.
Den Aspekt, dass das Forum stark auf Jugendschutz achtet, hab ich nicht im Kopf gehabt.


----------



## Doofkatze (14. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ttcS1Va9i60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2011)

Das ist die McFarlane-Form der Anti-Werbung. ^^

Aber da die Sache mit Bloodletting geklärt ist und auch der TE seine Zufriedenheit geäußert hat, mache ich mal zu.


----------

